# Cleansing formula or Golden Seal, which is better?



## real1sttimer (Jun 25, 2006)

I heard Cleansing Form works.  Are these pills?  and how do you use it before a test, (Urine)  Also, can you get Golden Seal at GNC?

thANKS


----------



## Smoof One (Jun 28, 2006)

niether do shit. abstain from the drug and exercisE!


----------



## bmello (Jul 6, 2006)

Depending on the time you have to cleanse, use cranberry or dark juices like blueberries....golden seal and vitamins especially B complex...alot of water...a day or two before your test stop it all and continue with water...good luck


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 9, 2006)

those dont really help that much (golden seal and diuretics, which are liquids that make you piss alot) they dont do shit. exercising and sweating the THC out of your system is the ONLY SURE WAY of getting clean!


----------



## bmello (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes they do help, look it up what they do.  They will help to rid your body of toxins, not just in the blood or urine, you really need to be careful if you do strenuous exercise and you have a slow metabolism, and don't normally exercise.  It will bring out all the toxins faster and show higher levels when you are flushing...did you also know that your brain is the fattest part of your body?  So, if pot stays in your fat cells, where would they most likely be?  Research it, find out....


----------



## bigDbudhead (Jul 12, 2006)

I know for a fact that cleansing formula works. I am a very heavy user and these pills cleaned me up in one week.  Take 3-4 with every meal and test yourself in a week. No **.


----------



## drivera (Oct 20, 2009)

GNC Cleansing Formula in the dark blue bottle with red top is the best product to use when needing to pass a drug test.  I smoked marijuana daily, heavily, for many years and used it to pass EVERY drug test during my 2 yr probation.  This product is an enzyme and works on a metabolic level.  It cleans out your urinary system if used correctly.

Simply take 2 before each meal for 3 days and drink ONLY WATER. Your urine should be clear.  If you are overweight or have a slow metabolism, just increase the pills and water you drink. If you need to have immediate results (24 hrs)  just take more pills.  When your urine is clear, drink only soda or coffee, NO JUICE...juice will bring out the THC.  TRUST ME I know, I passed for 2 yrs and only failed once because I drank juice before the test.

Any questions?


----------

